# Who is done with school????



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

june the 4th or 5th or 6th not to sure nor do i really care too much right now with exams its hard as crap just trying to think about anything


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I get out on June 19 after finals.


----------



## stiknstring (Aug 27, 2008)

I know this is the young archers forum but this subject line caught my eye on the maine page.....

MY students seem to have been done with school since returning from Christmas


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

this is my last week :shade:


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

wow, all the schools around here are either out already or they are getting out this week.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

June 2 for me a week was added from snowdays. My bio final will be a killer its over the whole year instead of second semester. I dont really think its fair. My teacher is awesome but he doesnt know what its like to be a student.


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

June 2nd is when we get out here in Ohio!! After finals to...like Hoyt No.1 said " The teachers are really nice but they dont know what its like to be a student!"


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i get out of school on june 12th and graduate june 27th.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm out the 29th of may.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

i wish, still have 15 more days with exams
should get out june 9


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

you guys are really lucky, in canada we get out at the end of June :angry:


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

i've been out since may 11th!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I get out next Thursday. Only six more days... 

Poor Canadians... :wink:


----------



## Metzger (May 16, 2009)

My school gets out on the 22 of May. Im skipping out early to go to OK and surprise my dad the day he gets back from Afghanistan. So Im out in two days


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

Metzger said:


> My school gets out on the 22 of May. Im skipping out early to go to OK and surprise my dad the day he gets back from Afghanistan. So Im out in two days


I think doing that is just great. I'm sure your dad will be very happy...


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

We get out the middle of July....


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Lol!*

Just kidding we get out the 28th of May. i'm glad we don't get out in the middle of july that would ruin shooting my bow.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

i get out june 10th:darkbeer:


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Metzger said:


> My school gets out on the 22 of May. Im skipping out early to go to OK and surprise my dad the day he gets back from Afghanistan. So Im out in two days


Thank your dad for us!

I get out next Friday.


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

i am supposed to get out the 29th of may but i am skipping the last day to go to the asa shoot in london, kentucky. is anyone else goin?


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

I get out the 17th. of june... You guy's are lucky!!


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

June 4th or something 
but I dont wanna leave the shop I had a fairly good year making stuff made a couple box calls sold a few the nicest lookin bow rack and I made my own arrow fletcher next on the list is a bow vise


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

LOL I been out of college now for 6 weeks.....


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i have been out for like 3 months


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

I start a summer class on the 26th though...


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

im done finaly !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now i have work... : (


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I will be done this Friday!


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

June 2nd for me


----------



## snakers19 (Aug 19, 2008)

im done~~~!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Ive got 2 painful weeks left, then 3 to just chill out at Uni =]
Still got 5 pieces of coursework to do in those 2 weeks =[


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

bowhunterjon said:


> you guys are really lucky, in canada we get out at the end of June :angry:


Yep, I wish I was out but in Canada we go for quite a bit longer.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

June 4th, baby and I'm done!!! 10 school days left, then.(I think)


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i get out june 10th


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

WHAT!?!?!
you're done already?, I'm not done untill June 29 officially. But we get th 21-28 off.
I also started school on September 8 so that might make a differance too.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

today was my last day.


----------



## Archerygurl91 (Mar 17, 2009)

I will be done on Wensday!!!!! Graduate on may 30th!!!!! Class of 09.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

I graduate on the 23rd then im DONE!!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Dunno. I think we have like 9 days of the school year left. Then senior projects, AP summer assignments, working, a raft race, and lots of other stuff.

I need a clone:lol:


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

i dont know.. but i dont care either. school is just something in my way. i think we are done the begining of june. but something like 9 school days left. altho most of our teachers have givin up .. and is done givin us work


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

what grade is everyone in ?


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm a junior so I have one more year left in this blasted establishment. lol


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

My last day is this Friday and we have a half day...maybe go to the club afterwards shoot a round or two then hit the lake


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

rage1 said:


> what grade is everyone in ?


Junior-going-on-senior.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

i'll start my sophmore year of college in the fall...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Freshman going on sophmore.


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

ima freshie haha going on sophmore


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

June 12th... Then senior year then another four years of school.


----------

